# alles wegen 22 Euro und 1 Cent



## Rhoischnook (21 September 2003)

Hallo an alle!

Nachdem ich schon wochenlang fleißig im Forum lese und ebenso fleißig hier "abkupfer" möchte ich jetzt unseren Fall, kurz schildern.

13.06.2003 Telekomrechnung ? dtms AG z.Hd NEXNET, Premium Interneteinwahl, 22,01 Euro*

26.08.2003 Verbindungsnachweis von NEXNET (kostenlos!!!!!!) 0193 8775xxx, 47 Sek. 

*Wiederspruch gegen die o.g. Forderung
13.06.2003, Deutschen Telekom - fernmündlich
03.07.2003, Deutschen Telekom - per Fax
21.06.203, Dtms AG  - per Brief
27.07.2003 NexNet GmbH  - per Fax
05.08.2003, NexNet GmbH - per Fax
28.08.2003 NexNet GmbH -  fernmündlich
14.09.2003 Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH -  per Fax
19.09.2003 Deutsche Telekom, Dtms AG, NexNet, Intrum Inkasso - per Fax

Dailer!?! (Anmerkung: Wir surfen mit ?DSL-flat?, Telefonanlage  - Modem zum Faxen)
13.06.2003 keine DFÜ-Verbindung gefunden
16.06.2003 erster Hinweis auf den Dailer mit AD AWARE gefunden.
19.06.2003 Web Washer installiert ? bei der Installation auf dem Desktop "vom Bubi" (wurde gestern 13) ÜBERRACHUNG!!!!!!!!! WinMuschi; Kameragirl, Anime AG

Alle Dateien soweit gesichert, alles"fotografiert"!

Problem:
Irtum justitia Inkasso - Datenschutzhinweis
Sollte Intrum uns der - Schufa? melden könnte das Existenzgefährdend für uns sein!!!!!!

Habe mir deshalb folgenden Satz im Forum abgeschrieben und an Intrum gefaxt.

"In ihrem Datenschutzhinweis geben Sie an, dass Sie "nach Einreichung eines Inkassoauftrags" ihren Inkasso-Vertragspartnern, sowie der Schufa und damit den dort angeschlossenen Unternehmen Informationen über unsere Kreditwürdigkeit geben werden.
Da diese Forderung von uns bestritten wird, sind sie dazu NICHT berechtigt. Wir fordere Sie unter Berufung auf das Datenschutzgesetz ausdrücklich auf, keinerlei Auskünfte an Dritte zu erteilen, die diese Forderung betreffen. Persönliche Daten sind nach §35, Absatz 1 BDSG zu löschen, wenn sie unrichtig sind. Da die dtms keine rechtlich haltbare Forderung an uns hat, wäre die Eintragung und erst recht die Weitergabe eines solchen Merkmals also unzulässig.
Sollten Sie dies dennoch tun, sehen wir den Tatbestand der Kreditgefährdung durch Sie als gegeben an, woraus für Sie erhebliche haftungs- und datenschutzrechliche Konsequenzen entstehen könnten."

Jetzt mach ich mir wirklich Sorgen und das alles wegen 22 Euro und 1 Cent.
 :cry:


----------



## Der Jurist (21 September 2003)

@ Rhoischnook

Das Strafrecht nicht vergessen: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/187.html


Strafanzeige und *Strafantrag* stellen. Ich habe Indizien, dass entweder Nexnet, Intrum oder dtms eine solche Meldung gemacht haben. Intrum und dtms haben erklärt, dass sie es nicht waren. 

Von Nexnet steht die Erklärung noch aus. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25187#25187 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25213#25213


----------



## Rhoischnook (21 September 2003)

@ Der Jurist


Na das freut mich doch!

War bereits bei der Polizei – Anzeige wegen Betrug – Computer geht am Donnerstag zur „Untersuchung“. Der Polizeibeamte sagte mir bezgl. Intrum „Da kann ich leider auch nichts machen wenn dann der GV b ei Ihnen in der Tür steht.“

Bleibt zu überlegen ob man jetzt doch einen Anwalt einschalten sollte?


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2003)

@Rhoischnook
Der Jurist meint mit seinem Hinweis aus die Strafanzeige bestimmt nicht den Computerbetrug wegen der Sessionverbindung mit Deinem PC - ich denke er geht davon aus, dass Du wegen der dubiosen Machenschaften des Rattenschwanzes Anzeige erstatten solltest. Das sind nämich zweierlei paar Schuh´. Die Ratten hängen sich nämlich gern an faule Kost ran und wissen, dass sie stinkt!


----------



## Rhoischnook (21 September 2003)

@ anna

Das mit den Schuhen ist mir klar. 

Nur wie gesagt der Polizeibeamte meinte, daß ich trozt  meines Wiederspruchs mit dem GV rechnen muß.

Das ist für mich als Laie nicht nach zu vollziehen. Warum muß keiner meinen Wiederspruch prüfen.? 

Jetzt habe ich mir also zwei Schauplätze zugelegt.

......und das alles wegen 22 Euro und 1 Cent.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wie gesagt der Polizeibeamte meinte, daß ich trozt  meines Wiederspruchs mit dem GV rechnen muß.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir also zwei Schauplätze zugelegt.


So isses, mein Kollege hat Recht! Das zivile Verfahren hat nix mit dem Strafverfahren zu tun. Allerdings - sollte man in einem Starfverfahren hinreichende Beweise für einen Betrug/Compterbertrug ermittelt haben, stellt das Dein ziviles Verfahren auf eine günstige Position. Selbst ein Einstellungsbescheid der StA, in dem von "gewissen Zweifeln" die Rede ist, gibt einem zivilen Verfahren positiven Anschub.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

Vor allem keine Panik wegen dem GV!

Solange wie kein Mahnbescheid ausgestellt wurde, hat der keine Handhabe. Sollte Intrum dennoch einen vorbeischicken, dann kannst du den wie einen dummen Jungen wieder wegschicken und gleich eine Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung dranhängen!

Der GV hat erst dann eine Handhabe, wenn dem Mahnbescheid entweder nicht wiedersprochen wird oder du im Prozess den kürzeren ziehst!


----------



## BenTigger (22 September 2003)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem keine Panik wegen dem GV!
> 
> Solange wie kein Mahnbescheid ausgestellt wurde, hat der keine Handhabe. Sollte Intrum dennoch einen vorbeischicken, dann kannst du den wie einen dummen Jungen wieder wegschicken und gleich eine Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung dranhängen!
> 
> Der GV hat erst dann eine Handhabe, wenn dem Mahnbescheid entweder nicht wiedersprochen wird oder du im Prozess den kürzeren ziehst!



Vor allem kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher erst gar nicht, wenn keine rechliche Handhabe vorliegt. Sprich Mahnbescheid der vollstreckbar ist oder ein Urteil.
Ein Inkassounternehmen kann nicht, mal eben so, einen Gerichtsvollzieher vorbeisenden.

Zumindest keinen Amtlichen  wohl jemand, der behauptet, einer zu sein, der aber keine Kukucks kleben kann 

Wenn du also dem Mahnbescheid widersprichst und dann vor Gericht kommst, der Richter dann sagt, du musst aber zahlen, das Urteil dann endgültig ist und du *dann immer noch nicht zahlst*, erst dann kommt der GV


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

Die nette Frau S. - nein nicht die von Jacobs - hat auf mein Wiederspruch vom 19.09.2003 geantwortet!

"Wir haben den Vorgang bereits vollständig an das Inkassounternehmen abgegeben. Es ist uns daher nicht mehr möglich, Ihr Anliegen zu bearbeiten"

Muß ich doch gleich mal nach Fragen mit welcher Berechtigung meine Daten weitergegeben wurden! 

(markieren, kopieren, einfügen)


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die nette Frau S. - nein nicht die von Jacobs - hat auf mein Wiederspruch vom 19.09.2003 geantwortet!
> 
> "Wir haben den Vorgang bereits vollständig an das Inkassounternehmen abgegeben. Es ist uns daher nicht mehr möglich, Ihr Anliegen zu bearbeiten"
> 
> ...




Den netten Inkasso-Unternehmen würde ich nach dessen erstem Schreiben mitteilen, dass bei der Frau S. von Nexnet noch eine Antwort ausstünde und Du zunächst auf diese Antwort bestehen müsstest, bevor Du Dich weiter zur Sache äussern könntest, insbesondere würdest Du, die in dem Schreiben erhobenen Einwände, jetzt auch gegen Intrum geltend machen.


----------



## Rhoischnook (22 September 2003)

Sorry, war woll nicht angemeldet!   

Also Hausarbeit ruhen lassen - statt dessen Briefe schreiben und anschließend vielleicht doch mal die FAQ komplett lesen.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war woll nicht angemeldet!
> 
> Also Hausarbeit ruhen lassen - statt dessen Briefe schreiben und anschließend vielleicht doch mal die FAQ komplett lesen.



Ja und ab hier findest Du auch Muster en Masse: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10320#10320


----------



## Rhoischnook (22 September 2003)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Vor allem keine Panik wegen dem GV!



Also gut! Keine Panik wegen dem GV! 

Bleibt das Problem "Datenschutzhinweis"! 
Werde es erst mal mit einem Schreiben an Intrum versuchen. Gleichzeitig werde ich prüfen ob bereits ein Eintrag erfolgt ist. Sollte ein Eintrag erfolgt sein werde ich mir wohl einen Anwalt nehmen müssen.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja wegen Einstweiligen Anordnungen.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2003)

*Oh, Moment:*

*Halt, Vorsicht!*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem keine Panik wegen dem GV!
> 
> Solange wie kein Mahnbescheid ausgestellt wurde, hat der keine Handhabe. Sollte Intrum dennoch einen vorbeischicken, dann kannst du den wie einen dummen Jungen wieder wegschicken und gleich eine Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung dranhängen!
> 
> Der GV hat erst dann eine Handhabe, wenn dem Mahnbescheid entweder nicht wiedersprochen wird oder du im Prozess den kürzeren ziehst!



Das ist so nicht ganz vollständig. Ein Gerichtsvollzieher (GV) hat hauptsächlich *zwei* Funktionen im Zivilrecht:

*1. Zustellung*: Nur bei einer Zustllung über einen GV hat man den eindeutigen und quasi unwiderlegbaren Nachweis, dass ein spezielles Schriftstück einer speziellen Person zu einem speziellen Zeitpunkt zugegangen ist. Daher wird dies "quasi-hohheitlich-verantwortliche" Aufgabe durch GVs erledigt.

*2. Vollstreckung*: Die kennt man ja. Voraussetzung: Titel, Klausel, Zustellung (daher eben auch s. 1.)

Für Dialerfälle heißt dies: Die Gegenseite kann einem durchaus einen GV "vorbei schicken", bevor denen ein Titel etc. zur Seite steht. Nämlich, um z.B. eine Mahnung zuzustellen. Das kostet zwar einiges, ist aber nicht uneffektiv - *es erschreckt, ohne Nötigung zu sein!*.

Ob es aber schon mal vorgekommen ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2003)

*Re: Oh, Moment:*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dialerfälle heißt dies: Die Gegenseite kann einem durchaus einen GV "vorbei schicken", bevor denen ein Titel etc. zur Seite steht. Nämlich, um z.B. eine Mahnung zuzustellen. Das kostet zwar einiges, ist aber nicht uneffektiv - *es erschreckt, ohne Nötigung zu sein!*.


Die Frage ist aber ob das der vermeintliche Gläubiger zahlen muß oder ob das ein Verstoß gegen die Kostenminderungspflicht ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2003)

*Re: Oh, Moment:*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Die Frage ist aber ob das der vermeintliche Gläubiger zahlen muß oder ob das ein Verstoß gegen die Kostenminderungspflicht ist.



Guter Hinweis:

Für eine Mahnung wäre es sicherlich zu viel des Guten und daher aus Kostenminderungspflicht nicht erstattungsfähig. 

Aber: Wenn der Geschädigte so geschockt ist ("Bei mir war noch NIE der GV!!"), dass er den Inhalt der Mahnung ("Fair pay, please!") in eine sofortige Zahlung inkl. Inkassokosten, Kostenführungsgebühr etc. umwandelt, lohnt sich das ggf. schon.

Eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dass die GVs dann so viel zu tun haben, dass sie für "normale" Vollstreckungen gar nicht mehr genug Zeit haben ...

Aber vielleicht gibt's bis dahin ja keine Dialer mehr  :roll:


----------



## Rhoischnook (22 September 2003)

*Re: Oh, Moment:*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht gibt's bis dahin ja keine Dialer mehr  :roll:



Das ist genauso wahrscheinlich wie *keine* Fastnacht am "Rhein".

Nicht jeder Geschädigte hat den Mut, die Ausdauer und das Wissen sich zu wehren! 

Ist die Zahlung für viele also das kleinere Übel und wird als "Lehrgeld" verbucht.

Können die "Dialer" trotz neuem Recht immer noch mit leichter Beute rechnen.


----------



## BenTigger (22 September 2003)

*Re: Oh, Moment:*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> *Halt, Vorsicht!*
> 
> Für Dialerfälle heißt dies: Die Gegenseite kann einem durchaus einen GV "vorbei schicken", bevor denen ein Titel etc. zur Seite steht. Nämlich, um z.B. eine Mahnung zuzustellen. Das kostet zwar einiges, ist aber nicht uneffektiv - *es erschreckt, ohne Nötigung zu sein!*.



Ja können kann die Gegenseite das, aber er hat noch keine Vollstreckungsmacht. Das wollte ich mit "Kuckuck" kleben ausdrücken.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2003)

*Re: Oh, Moment:*



			
				Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genauso wahrscheinlich wie *keine* Fastnacht am "Rhein".



Nun - DAS zumindest gab's ja vor zwölf Jahren schon mal, im ersten "Golf-Krieg". Und war hier als gleichartige Hoffnung, nicht als Glaubensmanifest meiner Meinung gemeint  :lol: 



			
				Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder Geschädigte hat den Mut, die Ausdauer und das Wissen sich zu wehren!
> 
> Ist die Zahlung für viele also das kleinere Übel und wird als "Lehrgeld" verbucht.
> 
> Können die "Dialer" trotz neuem Recht immer noch mit leichter Beute rechnen.



Und genau dies ist der Grund für dieses Forum: Infos geben, Einschätzungen unterstützen, Mut machen - kurzum: Im besten aufklärerischen Sinne den (geschädigten) mündigen Bürger unterstützen. Seine Wahl trifft er dann selbst - aber wenigstens informierter.

Oder eben nicht - und darauf spekulieren "Die", weshalb wir hier "Denen" auch diesen Versuch möglichst schwer machen möchten ...

 0


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

*Re: Oh, Moment:*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um einen "Kuckuck" zu kleben, braucht der Gerichtsvollzieher eine vollstreckbare Ausfertigung eines Urteils.

Um aber den teuersten Postboten zu spielen, den ich derzeit kenne, braucht er nur ein Schriftstück und den Kostenvorschuss und dann geht es los.


----------



## Rhoischnook (22 September 2003)

*Re: Oh, Moment:*



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau dies ist der Grund für dieses Forum: Infos geben, Einschätzungen unterstützen, Mut machen - kurzum: Im besten aufklärerischen Sinne den (geschädigten) mündigen Bürger unterstützen. Seine Wahl trifft er dann selbst - aber wenigstens informierter.
> 
> Oder eben nicht - und darauf spekulieren "Die", weshalb wir hier "Denen" auch diesen Versuch möglichst schwer machen möchten ...
> 0



Dank der Infos im Forum heute FAX an Frau S. in B. und an  Fa I. in D. Stichwort: Aktivlegitimation, Frist: 29.09.2003


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

Da war die Frau S. aber fix. 

Auf mein Fax vom 22.09.2003 heute ein Brief mit "Anlage" zur Kenntnisnahme.

Es handelt sich hierbei um die Kopie einer Kopie einer Kopie....

Also, wenn  dtms die Forderung an NexNet abgetreten hat, wieso schreibt Intrum dann: "Überfällige Forderung von dtms"?

 :gruebel:


----------



## Rhoischnook (25 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Da war die Frau S. aber fix.
> 
> Auf mein Fax vom 22.09.2003 heute ein Brief mit "Anlage" zur Kenntnisnahme.
> 
> ...



Wieso steht da Gast? War angemeldet!!!!!


----------



## AmiRage (25 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso steht da Gast? War angemeldet!!!!!


Auch wenn Du fünfzig Ausrufezeichen machst, warst Du wohl offensichtlich nicht angemeldet.   ... In dieser Hinsicht ist das Forum IIRC unbestechlich.


----------



## technofreak (25 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso steht da Gast? War angemeldet!!!!!



Empfehlung: setz den Haken bei der Anmeldung:
* Bei jedem Besuch automatisch anmelden: *

Dann kann dir das nicht mehr passieren. 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Rhoischnook (27 September 2003)

Frau S. schreibt am 26.September 2003:

*"Unser Geschäftsbetrieb erfordert keine Inkassoerlaubnis."*

:gruebel:

Nochmal Frau S.: "Einen weiteren Schriftverkehr zu diesem Anliegen sehen wir als nicht mehr notwendig an."
 :stumm:


----------



## Der Jurist (27 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Frau S. schreibt am 26.September 2003:
> *"Unser Geschäftsbetrieb erfordert keine Inkassoerlaubnis."*




Das ist die Rechtsauffassung von Frau S. Andere Ansicht die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft beim Landgericht Berlin mit Schreiben vom 29. Juli 2003



			
				Der Generalstaatsanwalt bei dem Landgericht schrieb:
			
		

> .... teile ich Ihnen mit, dass die Ermittlungen gegen die nexnet GmbH wegen des Verdachts des Verstosses gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz hier noch andauern.
> 
> Sobald die Überprüfung in dieser Sache abgeschlossen ist, erhalten Sie unaufgefordert Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens.



Ein weiteres Schreiben habe ich bisher nicht erhalten.


nexnet meinte auch für die nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungen 23, 20 € kassieren zu können.

Andere Ansicht: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgberlin020703.html und http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding080903original.pdf

Wenn die nexnet ihrer Sache so sicher wäre, warum haben die dann bloss ihren Internet-Auftritt völlig umgestrickt und das Wort "Inkasso" fast völlig getilgt?


----------



## Rhoischnook (27 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Frau S.: "Einen weiteren Schriftverkehr zu diesem Anliegen sehen wir als nicht mehr notwendig an."
> :stumm:




Sehr geehrte Frau S.

Sie mögen einen weiteren Schriftverkehr zu diesem Anliegen als nicht notwendig ansehen, aber ich.

Soll Ihr Schreiben die Antwort auf mein Fax vom 24.09.2003 sein?

Da Sie nicht zu allen Punkten Stellung genommen haben gehe ich davon aus das mein Fax zum Teil unleserlich bei Ihnen ankam. 

Ich bitte dies zu Entschuldigen und sende Ihnen das Fax daher erneut.

Ihre Antwort erwarte ich bis zum 02.10.2003

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2003)

Zur Info: Aus allen vorherigen Postings wurde der vollständige Name der Frau S. entfernt. Siehe NUB 


> Persönliche Daten
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person
> erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen
> wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.



Diese Vorschrift und Maßnahme  dienen als vorbeugender Schutz des Forums.


----------



## Rhoischnook (28 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Frau S. schreibt am 26.September 2003:
> *"Unser Geschäftsbetrieb erfordert keine Inkassoerlaubnis."*



"Factoringinstitute benötigen keine Erlaubnis nach dem Kreditwesengesetz, die meisten Institute besitzen aber diese Erlaubnis. Sie benötigen gleichfalls keine Erlaubnis nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz.

Da der Factor die Forderungen des Anschlusskunden kauft und damit Inhaber der Forderungen wird, erledigt er mit deren Einziehung keine fremden Rechtsangelegenheiten und benötigt somit auch keine Erlaubnis nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz (BGHZ 58/364)."

Quelle: IHK Frankfurt Main


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Rhoischnook schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was zu wardieren ist.


----------



## Rhoischnook (28 September 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Was zu wardieren ist.



@Rechenknecht

Danke! Der Groschen ist gefallen!


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2003)

Das Gilt , aber nur wenn die Forderung erworben wird. Das dürfte bei nexnet gerade nicht der Fall sein, da sonst in meinem Fall die dtms nie mehr hätte auftauchen dürfen und hätte die Forderung erlassen können.


----------



## Rhoischnook (6 Oktober 2003)

winmuschi.exe
Vorläufiges Ergebnis der polizeilichen Untersuchung: Der Benutzer muss die Einwahl anstoßen.

Das ist auf diese Datei bezogen richtig. Folgende Fragen werden aber nicht beantwortet:

Wie kam der Dialer auf die Festplatte?
Wie erfolgte die „erst Einwahl“? 
Wieso war keine neue DFÜ-Verbindung auf dem Rechner zu finden?
Warum hat man nach anklicken von X (Fenster schließen) neue Icons (3) die sich nur in der Registrierung löschen lassen?

Was kann ich als Laie einem Fachmann erklären!?

Ich bin mir ganz sicher das der Dialer nicht seriös war. 

 :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Der Winmuschi.exe kann keine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung ausgestellt werden. Dennoch ist mir noch kein Exemplar untergekommen, dass nicht FST-konform funktioniert hatte.
Eine DFÜ-Verbindung wird immer angelegt. Die preußischen Initiatoren hatten den Dialer z. B. über über den Windows-Nachrichtendienst feil geboten. Außerdem gab es einige User, die direkt in Chats angesprochen wurden, mal eben auf irgend eine Website mit Webcam zu gehen.
Im Allgemeinen ist immer ein Sicherheitszertifikat vor dem Dialerdownload zu bestätigen. Schau mal Deine Downloaded Program Files an, welche Zertifikate dort vorhanden sind.
Das besonders interessante ist die Tatsache, dass mit der Winmuschi eine 019*3*er Nummer über die DTMS angewendet wird - also, all die Endkunden, die lediglich eine 0190/0900er Sperre haben sind davor nicht sicher.


----------



## Rhoischnook (6 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch ist mir noch kein Exemplar untergekommen, dass nicht FST-konform funktioniert hatte.



Keine Deinstallationsroutine?
Kein Abrechen, Nein, Beenden "Knopf"?



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Eine DFÜ-Verbindung wird immer angelegt.



Habe keine gefunden.



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Im Allgemeinen ist immer ein Sicherheitszertifikat vor dem Dialerdownload zu bestätigen. Schau mal Deine Downloaded Program Files an, welche Zertifikate dort vorhanden sind.



Sicherheitszertifikat wurde "gesichert"



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das besonders interessante ist die Tatsache, dass mit der Winmuschi eine 019*3*er Nummer über die DTMS angewendet wird



Laut RegTep ist dies nicht zulässig!!  Ob das rechtliche Folgen hat?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Oktober 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lumumba hat doch das gleiche Problem mit der 0193. Trotzdem wird bei ihm gemahnt, dass sich die Balken biegen. Unabhängig von FST-Konformität sollte es genügen, den Dialer mit der fraglichen Einwahlnummer vorlegen zu können.


----------



## Rhoischnook (6 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba hat doch das gleiche Problem mit der 0193. Trotzdem wird bei ihm gemahnt, dass sich die Balken biegen. Unabhängig von FST-Konformität sollte es genügen, den Dialer mit der fraglichen Einwahlnummer vorlegen zu können.



Antwort der RegTep auf meine Anfrage: 
Davon zu unterscheiden ist die Frage nach der Rechtmäßigkeit der Entgeltforderung bzw. strafrechtlichen Relevanz des geschilderten
Sachverhalts. Im Telekommunikationsrecht bestehen hierzu keine Regelungen, diese sind in den allgemeinen Gesetzen wie dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch und dem Strafgesetzbuch niedergelegt. Ob in Ihrem Fall allgemeine Gesetze verletzt wurden, kann ich mangels Zuständigkeit nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Deinstallationsroutine?


Wenn Du damit meinst, dass sich die Dialerdatei selbst löscht - nein! Allerdings gehen nahezu alle Anwender direkt auf "ÖFFNEN" beim Download des Dialers und wenn dann die Datei nur in einen temporären Ordner abgelegt wird, können die Einstellungen des PC für den automatischen Löschvorgang sorgen. Üblicher Weise liegt der Dialer direkt unter C:\WINDOWS. Außerdem wird im Autostart (msconfig) ein Eintrag angelegt - dieser heißt irgendwas mit _CFD_ oder so und zeigt direkt den Pfad zur *exe an. Dieser Eintrag verhindert das Löschen des Dialers, da er ja bei jedem Neustart ausgeführt wird. In der Taskleiste erscheint stets ein Symbol neben der Systemuhr. Mit Rechtsklick auf das Symbol kann man den Dialer für die Session abstellen und genau in dem Moment wäre es möglich, dass die temporäre Stammdatei entfernt wird.


			
				Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rechtliche Folgen hat das nicht. Die DTMS und die RegTP sind unterschiedlicher Auffassungen, was den Anwendungsbescheid der Nummer betrifft. Außerdem ist die nicht konforme Anwendung gem. RegTP nicht sanktioniert, so dass letztlich doch wieder jeder Provider mit seinen Nummern machen kann, was er will - einzige Möglichkeit der RegTP wäre die Abschaltung. Doch dass man hierzu nicht bereit ist, zeigt die Machtlosigkeit der Behörde in dieser Angelegenheit.
Im Übrigen dürften (_ganz theoretisch_) noch bis zum 13.12.2003 alle möglichen 0190/0900er Nummern mit Dialern verwendet werden - erst ab dem Zeitpunkt ist es vorgeschrieben, ausschließlich die 09009 Rufnummern als "Dial in" für Internetcontent zu verwenden.


----------



## Rhoischnook (6 Oktober 2003)

@anna
Vielen Dank für deine Hinweise!

Schade, eigentlich war die *0193* mein Hauptargument!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Oktober 2003)

Warum nicht? Die dtms AG scheint sich doch mit der RegTP darauf verständigt zu haben, dass über die 0193 keine Inhalte abgerechnet werden dürfen...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1768&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=51


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Die letzten tatsächlichen Einwahlen, die bei mir aufgeschlagen sind, waren im Juli/August. Die Absichtserklärungen der RegTP/DTMS haben womöglich nur für die eine Nummer gegolten. Für den hier geschilderten Fall scheint die Anwendung der 0193er-Nummer jedoch kaum eine echte Bedeutung zu haben.
Das Problem liegt bei der tatsächlichen Einwahl, verbunden mit einem Content - der User konnte die verfügbare Webcam und das angeschlossene Forum über die Winmuschi verwenden. Die Session kam aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur durch Betätigung des "OK-Button" zu stande. Also, die Abrechnung der Verbindung scheit unstrittig, und wenn ein Mittel (hier die 0193er-Nummer) verwendet wurde, das nur innerhalb der DTMS und der RegTP problemhaftig ist, hat der User mEn keine Chance aus dem Vertrag zu kommen. Vergleichbar wäre z. B. ein Verkehrsverstoß mit einem nicht zugelassenen Kfz - das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


----------



## Rhoischnook (6 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem liegt bei der tatsächlichen Einwahl, verbunden mit einem Content - der User konnte die verfügbare Webcam und das angeschlossene Forum über die Winmuschi verwenden.



Der User hat die verfügbare Webcam und das angeschlossene Forum nie gesehen. Mein 12 Jähriger Sohn kann auch nicht mehr sagen ob es sich um ein Pop up, eine email oder um eine Nachricht im Chat gehandelt hat. Sicher ist nur das ein Aktiv x Element auf der Festplatte gespeichert wurde.



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Die Session kam aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur durch Betätigung des "OK-Button" zu stande.



Wird mit nichtwissen bestritten. 



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Also, die Abrechnung der Verbindung scheit unstrittig, und wenn ein Mittel (hier die 0193er-Nummer) verwendet wurde, das nur innerhalb der DTMS und der RegTP problemhaftig ist, hat der User mEn keine Chance aus dem Vertrag zu kommen.



Was kann man in 47 sec sehen? 

Die Einwahl war laut EVN am 23.05.2003


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Naja, wie auch immer - das Zertifikat allein bringt Dir überhaupt nichts, da das damit bestätigte Produkt nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
Mit meinen vorherigen Postings hoffe ich Dir zumindest ein bisschen Detailwissen vermittelt zu haben - streiten mit dem Forderungssteller musst Du Dich ja alleine.
Die Nummer rechnet übrigens mit 22 € für die Einwahl und dann in Minutenschritten für weitere 2,99 € ab - und wenn der User zwar mit dem Dialer online geht, jedoch dialerfremde Seiten ansurft, so wird diese Entscheidung meißtens ihm angelastet. Allerdings gibt es noch den Begriff der Wegsurfsperre, doch der war zur damaligen Zeit noch nirgends erfasst, außer bei der FST, der ja die DTMS angehört. Jetzt müßtest Du den Dialer vorlegen können und damit die Behauptung nachweisen, dass weggesurft worden ist.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*Kurzverbindungen*

@ Rhoischnook:
Auf die Frage was es in 47 Sekunden zu sehen gibt, wird wahrscheinlich das altbekannte Passwortargument kommen: Der User hätte sich angeblich ein Passwort für irgendwelche Erotikdienste, Eroflatrates etc. heruntergeladen.
Vorsicht: Nachdem die "Gegenseite" mit einer ähnlichen Taktik schon einmal vor Gericht "baden" ging, wird man sicher schon daraus gelernt haben: Eine passwortgeschützte (Pseudo)pornoseite ist schnell zusammengeklickt und ein Passwort dem Gericht vorgelegt.

Deshalb ist es wichtig, dagegen rechtzeitig Gegenstrategien und Einwände zu entwickeln, es müsste bereits einen älteren Thread diesbzeüglich geben.
Nötigenfalls die Vorlage von Providerlogfiles, eidesstattlichen Zeugeneinvernahmen etc verlangen um nachzuweisen, wann die Seite tatsächlich erstellt sowie der Account angelegt wurde.
Wenn sich die Gegenseite geschickt anstellt, dann wird es aber leider schwierig (Accounts auf Vorrat, damit Logfiles passen etc.)

Hat jemand meinen pessimistischen Ideen noch etwas hinzuzufügen?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Das ist kein dtms-RegTP-Problem. Die Nummerngasse 0193 ist zwar frei tarifierbar, aber nicht dafür gedacht, *Inhalte* per Dialer abzurechnen. Auf Rhoischnooks Telefonrechnung wird aber eine *Premium* Interneteinwahl als Grund der Forderung angegeben. Damit setzt sich die dtms AG dem Verdacht aus, gängige Rufnummernsperren durch Anwahlen in dieser Nummergasse ganz bewusst zu umgehen.



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Zugeteilte Online-Rufnummern dürfen nur für den Zugang zu einem Datendienst (z. B. zum
> Internet) genutzt werden, der insbesondere dem Online-Dienst der Deutschen Telekom AG ver-
> gleichbar ist. Die Nutzung einer Online-Diensterufnummer für die Abrechnung von im Internet
> angebotenen Inhalten mittels Dialern ist kein im direkten Wettbewerb zum Internetzugangsdienst
> ...





			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem liegt bei der tatsächlichen Einwahl, verbunden mit einem Content - der User konnte die verfügbare Webcam und das angeschlossene Forum über die Winmuschi verwenden.


Was der User konnte ist irrelevant, wenn er es weder getan hat, noch tun wollte. Mit der gleichen Begründung stelle ich Dir eine Waschmaschine vor die Haustür und zerre Dich dann zwecks Bezahlung vor den Kadi. Eine tatsächliche Einwahl ist nicht mit Abgabe einer Willenserklärung gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*Nachtrag zu "Kurzverbindungen"*

Ich möchte nur noch klarstellen,dass ich natürlich niemandem etwas unterstellen möchte, mein pessimistisches Szenarion ist natürlich nur rein hypothetisch zu verstehen.

Trotzdem wäre ein derartiges Szenario nicht völlig denkunmöglich.


----------



## Rhoischnook (6 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wie auch immer - das Zertifikat allein bringt Dir überhaupt nichts, da das damit bestätigte Produkt nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> Mit meinen vorherigen Postings hoffe ich Dir zumindest ein bisschen Detailwissen vermittelt zu haben - streiten mit dem Forderungssteller musst Du Dich ja alleine.



@anna
Du hast mir sehr geholfen. 

@gast
Auch dir Danke!

Es ist  wichtig sich auf alle Eventualitäten einzurichten!


----------



## Rhoischnook (3 November 2003)

*Es geht weiter*

Schreiben von der Staatsanwaltschaft
Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Unbekannt wegen: Datenveränderung

....das oben bezeichnete Verfahren wurde gemäß § 170 Absatz 2 der Strafprozeßordung eingestellt, weil der Täter nicht ermittelt werden konnte.

Standartschreiben Nr. 1 von AX und Kollegen am Donnerstag, den 30.10 bei mir eingetroffen. 

Heute !!!!! Post von AX:  * Ihren Einwand haben wir erhalten.*
Beschäftigen die jetzt Hellseher!!!!
Habe noch gar nicht zurück geschrieben. :gruebel: 

Beigefügt ist eine *Kostenerläuterung* (Kleiner Auszug)

Kontoführungsgebühr:
Als Inkassoinstitut sind wir verpflichtet, ein Konto für die schuldnerische Partei zu führen. Die anfallenden Kosten gehen zu Lasten des Schuldners.

Adressprüfgebühren:
Um nach Auftragseingang eine problemlose Zustellung der notwendigen Schriftstücke zu gewährleisten, wird die von unserem Auftraggeber, angegebene Anschrift auf Ihre Richtigkeit geprüft und , sofern erforderlich, aktualisiert.

Ermittlungskosten:
Diese entsprechen von uns verauslagte Kosten für Anschriftenermittlungen bei Behörden und auch bei Banken, aufgrund nichteingelöster Lastschriften sowie von den Banken erhobene Kosten für die Anschriftenmitteilung.


----------



## Counselor (3 November 2003)

*Re: Es geht weiter*



			
				Rhoischnook schrieb:
			
		

> Beigefügt ist eine *Kostenerläuterung* (Kleiner Auszug)
> Kontoführungsgebühr:
> Als Inkassoinstitut sind wir verpflichtet, ein Konto für die schuldnerische Partei zu führen. Die anfallenden Kosten gehen zu Lasten des Schuldners.
> Adressprüfgebühren:
> ...



Ax lehnt sich immer weiter Richtung § 263 StGB aus dem Fenster. Intrums Gebühren könnten nämlich

a) wegen Vorhersehbarkeit des gerichtlichen Verfahrens
b) wegen Überschreitung der BRAGO Sätze
c) wegen der mißbräuchlichen Kumulierung von Rechtsanwalts- und Inkassogebühren auf der Ax-Rechnung

dem Betrugstatbestand unterfallen.

Ax erklärt hier ja immerhin, daß diese Gebühren dem Grunde und der Höhe nach zweifelsfrei geschuldet werden. 

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (4 November 2003)

Zwei Zwischenfragen:

Wieso ist (...) eigentlich ein "Inkassobüro"?? Anderkonten sind im Übrigen einzeln preis-nachweisbar ...

Die anderen Kosten sind zu belegen, insbesondere auch die geflossene Zahlung hierfür - ist das erfolgt? Durch wen?


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

*Winmuschi*

Hallo!
Hier noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Winmuschi Dialer:

Bei mir hat dieses Ding auch automatisch gewählt, obwohl ich die schließen Schaltfläche benutzt habe. 
Ich bin übrigens nicht der einzige, siehe:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=1183105&t=1585869&m=8078178&d=30#8078178
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=579255&t=1586369&m=8113396&d=30#8113396
http://www.sv-gramberg.de/winmuschi.pdf
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=1183105&t=1531598&m=7724937&d=30#7724937

Grüsse

Purzelsocke


----------



## Rhoischnook (15 November 2003)

*Re: Winmuschi*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Bei mir hat dieses Ding auch automatisch gewählt, obwohl ich die schließen Schaltfläche benutzt habe.
> 
> ...



Den Dialer habe ich erst nach langem suchen auf meiner Festplatte gefunden. Dabei musste ich feststellen das es *keine Abbrechen Schaltfläche * gibt.

Die PDF Datei von Gutachter ist sehr aufschlußreich. Demnach fand die erste Einwahl vor der entgültigen Installation des Dialers statt.

Gruß Rhoischnook


----------

